# Weird one for you



## BurntFingers (Mar 26, 2020)

So I had a guy today ask me about a pedal. But, he wants it all white. That's the outside... and the inside. Including the board. He asked if spraypainting the thing after it's been made would do the job.

I've no idea so here I am. Now, the solder side is the underside so won't be sprayed if I assemble it then spray it, so from here I don't see a problem but you're all the smart cookies.

What do you reckon? It's crazy, and it's pointless too. I like it.


----------



## Robert (Mar 26, 2020)

It's certainly not ideal and there are all sorts of good reasons why you probably shouldn't, but I've seen it done...

I "degooped" one a while back where the entire board, components and all, had been spray painted white.    It worked fine.

Watch out for trim pots.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 26, 2020)

no trim pots in this one luckily. Just your basic 3 knob fuzz. Tis one of these, but much more white.


----------



## JBoss (Mar 27, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> no trim pots in this one luckily. Just your basic 3 knob fuzz. Tis one of these, but much more white.
> 
> View attachment 3653


that is one dope job on the enclosure!


----------



## dawson (Mar 27, 2020)

I think that as a builder/artist, you are obligated to be the voice of reason to your client ONE time per odd/bad idea. If they still want you to spraypaint the components in their fuzz, even though you've told them that it's not a part of standard procedure, it will be more difficult to service later if issues ever arise, and you've never done it before, then I'd go ahead and do it, they're asking for it.

Imagine yourself a tattoo artist: "Are you absolutely sure you'd like this motif of barbed-wire and shotgun shells tattooed across your forehead for the rest of your life?"

Paying customer: "Yes. I told you once already. Here is payment for your service"

Tattoo artist: (takes money) "...Okay.." (proceeds to complete the work that was agreed upon to the best of his/her ability)

I reckon you should do it.  It is indeed crazy and pointless, but I like it too, and the world is ending.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 27, 2020)

Make sure you agree on the shade of white and get paid in advance.  Do you plan on painting the jacks too?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 27, 2020)

White liquid electrical tape may be your friend.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 27, 2020)

dawson said:


> I think that as a builder/artist, you are obligated to be the voice of reason to your client ONE time per odd/bad idea. If they still want you to spraypaint the components in their fuzz, even though you've told them that it's not a part of standard procedure, it will be more difficult to service later if issues ever arise, and you've never done it before, then I'd go ahead and do it, they're asking for it



Oh I'm happy to do it. Seeing the outcome of other people's "good ideas" is great fun but the insight of more agile minds is always appreciated.

And yeah, not being able to read any of the component values will make it fun down the line if something comes loose. I'm in the mind of not offering any repairs etc since it's already a bit of a crapshoot, if the guy even goes ahead with this. I suspect he's kicking tyres because he's indoors all day going stir crazy. He's clearly never been a freelancer where not knowing what day it is is the norm.

Anywho, thanks for the help and no, I wasn't planning on spraying the jacks but I was going to use a white Boss DC jack for added excitement. 

Maybe it's easier to just use white expanding foam on the insides... it'll look like a marshmallow.


----------



## dawson (Mar 27, 2020)

Is this client, by chance, a member of White Gold?








BurntFingers said:


> Maybe it's easier to just use white expanding foam on the insides... it'll look like a marshmallow.


^Also a cool idea.  Personally I'd prefer seeing all the little white components in there, but either way, I hope this happens, and works, and is profitable for you!


----------



## bengarland (Apr 15, 2020)

What about using white Plasti-Dip? That might look more badass than spray paint -- but also more permanent.


----------



## Ratimus (Apr 16, 2020)

One other thing to consider (and it may be a total nonissue) is what might happen if the thing ever changes owners and the next owner opens it up and says "oh, we have a gooper, do we?" Something I've learned from other creative endeavors is that you have to be really careful doing bizarre things at the request of customers because if it comprises the quality of the finished project it doesn't matter if somebody asked for it that way- you're the one who made it and now it's out in the world. Of course you try and work with the customer in every way possible, but don't be afraid to say no to anything that wouldn't meet your personal quality standards. In that case, you have try to help the customer understand why they don't really want what they think they want. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BurntFingers (Apr 16, 2020)

It didn't go ahead. As suspected, the guy was kicking tyres. Until I quoted him he was all ears. Talking with some people about money is like turning on the light in a cockroach infested kitchen.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 18, 2020)

That all smelled funny from the get-go.  When this guy walked away, he did you a favor.  It didn't happen very often at work, but if someone asked me to do something I thought was stupid, I'd try to talk them out of it.  If reason failed, then I went with "no."


----------



## BurntFingers (Apr 18, 2020)

It's par for the course man. I've dealt with wannabe rockstars for 15 years - the more they talk something up, the less likely anything is to happen. The actual rockstars I've met are the most humble and gracious people out there. There was never any doubt in my mind this guy was trying it on. 

Like de Niro said: "where there is doubt there is no doubt".


----------

